# WORLD RECORD RACK! Biggest buck ever shot with a bow, by Mel Johnson.



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

That is very cool.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

That is impressive! I could see how that could hold the record for 31 years.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

I would probably leave something in my shorts after baggin' that big boy.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Joel C said:


> That is impressive! I could see how that could hold the record for 31 years.


41 years 

Great pic.


----------

